
Workplace Wellness Programs Are a Sham - koolba
http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/the_ladder/2016/09/workplace_wellness_programs_are_a_sham.html
======
bediger4000
Ha! I knew it! The point of "wellness" programs is:

A) create a situation where the corporation can blame the employee - "Hey,
your healthcare costs are going up because you either didn't follow the
wellness program or ignored the wellness program".

B) Collect data on which employees are healthy, and which aren't, so the
corporation can retain the healthy and lay off the not-healthy.

Yes, both are unethical, and probably illegal, but corporations are pretty
much totally sociopathic, so they'll do this if and when they can.

